# Alfa Romeo Spyder Nero VS Opticoat + 4 day correction Detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

One day I got a call from a new client who was very upset on the condition of his new purchase , he told me over the phone that the car was a used Alfa Romeo Spyder owned by a lady in Queensland . Apparently the previous owner had it detailed for my client . Well to cut a long story short I went out and inspected the paint which in my humble opinion was a shocker !

The worse Jet Black Paint I have ever polished to date 
Whoever did the job prior to me getting my hands on it didn't have a clue what they where doing and it shows from all the before photos 
I did a 50/50 test on the Bonnet to show my client what could be achieved with a proper polishing job he was really happy with the after results that he decided to book it it. I told the owner of this Alfa that four days were needed to get it looking good again so he was happy for me to do my magic .

Please enjoy the rest of the photos and short writeup Mario 

Grey and dull paint









Another shocker :buffer:




Another photo in direct sunlight notice plenty of heavy swirl marks caused by heavy compounding no refining or jeweling :doublesho


50/50 Jet Black Colour coming back along with gloss and clarity !




Getting better more refining and jeweling to do


Final results !




















Thank you for watching Mario


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Great work and stunning reflections as always my friend...Bravo Mario


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car, great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

looks like a nice toasty place to be in winter time


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Excellent 50/50


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Umf, stunning looking car. Great work as always mario, good to have you around again


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great job but poor pictures...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

That looked quite tired Mario. Great save.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great result Mario, nothing escapes that LED floodlight!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow that was properly trashed!..lovely turnaround Mario:buffer: - fantastico:thumb:


----------



## pr1vatepiles (Mar 27, 2014)

great work indeed.


----------

